# pygmy goat feed



## paddi22 (23 October 2015)

Any pygmy goat owners around? If so, what do you feed them? We used to by bags of pygmy goat feed but they don't make them anymore. Guy recomended horse feed, but googled it and they said the copper levels were too high?

Is it possible to make up your own from straights?


----------



## Suelin (24 October 2015)

I used to make my own goat feed but then I had milkers which needed the feed.  Do they actually need the extra?  Plenty of good hay would probably suffice if they are just keeping themselves.  Alternatively plain grass nuts might make up the extra.


----------



## Ponymad1369 (24 October 2015)

I have 4 Pygmy goats and all are fine without any feed. I give them a manger of high quality hay a day in the winter when the grass isn't as good. Then when spring comes depending on how big the area where they they are I would either cut it out or reduce the amount. Also they have a mineral luck at all times I think it's called baby red or something. It's like a red brick and you have to buy a plastic holder separately. You can also use lamb and calf mix. It's pretty much the same thing. And if you can't get that and you're feeling guilty and like you're starving them then any uncooked veg, peelings, etc they will appreciate. Hope I helped


----------



## paddi22 (26 October 2015)

thanks for the tips. Think grass nuts and mineral lick will work - hadn't thought of that.  They just seem to think they have a god-given right to bucket feed like the horses, so grass nuts should keep em happy. any was worried they weren't getting enough vitamins so mineral lick should sort that.


----------

